# External scan at 6 weeks



## Lol78

I had a scan yesterday only external. We saw a "gestational sack" but nothing else. The doctor said she didn't want to put me through an internal one but now I'm stressing. Should I be able to see more at 6 weeks? Has anyone not seen anything at 6 weeks with external but it's been OK? I've just searched and come up with loads of people who DID see something including heartbeat on an external scan at 6 weeks and now I'm panicking myself. It's stupid really because I had one at 7 weeks last time and they didn't see anything externally, so I know it can be fine, but I just need reassurance that it's common!


----------



## JASMAK

I wonder why they didn't do internal? It's really not that big of a deal. I don't know what you should see at 6 weeks, espesially on external. I thought there was a heartbeat sometime DURING the 6th week, but maybe that isn't for sure until 7th??? Do you get another one at 8 weeks? At 8 weeks is when I had mine, and as you can see from my pic, it is quite small...looked like an insect with a heartbeat. So, 6 weeks must be very small indeed. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Its VERY common not to see anyting other than a sac at 6 weeks so try not to worry, are you being re-scanned in a few weeks?x


----------



## hb1

Keeping fingers crossed for you Lol - keep relaxed as best you can - maybe ask them to track your HCG so you can see the numbers increasing just to ease your worries?

Go Go Lol's bean!

hx


----------



## littleblonde

I had a scan ay 6 weeks and 5 days and they couldnt see anything so had an internal. Then at 8 weeks i has An external one that showed baby. But i do believe that even at 8 weeks its rare


----------



## Lol78

Thank you. I just wanted to know that it is common - of couse I know it's possible because it happened to me last time. 

I'm being re-scanned in 2 weeks, I should have said. 

I think HCG is increasing because I got a 3+ on a digi recently, before it was only 1-2. Of couse that doesn't mean it's doubling as it should, but definitely increasing. 

I just wish I could have seen something - but then I should be grateful for being pregnant in the first place - I am, but it's so hard to relax.

I love the cheerleading for my bean hb1!!


----------



## Lol78

littleblonde said:


> I had a scan ay 6 weeks and 5 days and they couldnt see anything so had an internal. Then at 8 weeks i has An external one that showed baby. But i do believe that even at 8 weeks its rare

Thanks littleblonde. That's reassuring to hear. Thanks so much.


----------



## Las78

Hun, I would expect from experience that they would only follow an external exam with an internal one if they had concerns, the fact the doc didn't feel the need to would say to me not to worry, if there was a reason to worry they would have told you.

I know it's hard not to worry and it always seems to be after scans and things that you wish you had asked more questions / asked for the internal to be done etc.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm sure your next scan will show your lil baby with a lovely heartbeat, I have everything crossed for you. Try to relax and stay calm.xx


----------

